# "Add an App" is gone on the Bolt



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm not sure when this happened, but I just noticed it the other day, and waited to post until I could double-check everything. "Add an App" is still present on my Minis and my Roamio, and adding HME apps via local multicast announcement still works.


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

wmcbrine said:


> I'm not sure when this happened, but I just noticed it the other day, and waited to post until I could double-check everything. "Add an App" is still present on my Minis and my Roamio, and adding HME apps via local multicast announcement still works.


Well... at least they made a decision. 

I suppose it's POSSIBLE they did that to prevent complaints about the broken feature and will provide a fix and restore it later, but that seems like additional effort for which they don't have the manpower (especially since support for 4k resolution would be a slight change in HME, probably).

I guess I'll remove the empty Bolt data from my usage graphs and exclude it from HME support in my model information spreadsheet until something more interesting happens.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

It supports HME, but only locally. As far as the resolution -- HME never went above 1280x720, anyway (except for video streams).

It definitely feels like a "labor-saving" move, but it's baffling, because there's working code for this feature on the Mini and Roamio. How different can the Bolt code possibly be?


----------

